# DURAMAX  MILAGE?



## ToolmanDonR@aol.com (Aug 8, 2004)

I HAVE A 2003 CHEVY DURAMAX AND PULL A 32 FT FITHWHELL THAT WEIGHS ON AVERAGE LOAD 12000 TO 13000 LB. I GET 11.2 MPG ON LEVEL TO HILLY ROADS. I WAS WONDERING WHAT OTHER PEOPLE GET. THE DEALER SAID I SHOULD GET 13 TO 15MPG BUT I HAVE MY DOUBTS ABOUT THAT.


----------



## rt446dm (Aug 14, 2004)

DURAMAX  MILAGE?

Toolman I have 02 and pull a 36' runs around 15m I just made a trip form Ms. to Org. and avg. 9.7. Have talk to some getting 12 to 14 but pulling a lot lighter trailer. The most I got on any tank was 10.2 in flat land. had a lot of head wind going.


----------



## Eibli1cj (Apr 9, 2005)

DURAMAX  MILAGE?

Hello,
     I am new to the Forum and have a big decision to make soon.  Wanted to get some opinions from as many members as possible.  I live in Michigan and I travel all over the state doing warranty service home repair on manufactured homes.  I work on Redman, Commander, Fortune, Dutch, and Champion some times.  The issue I have if my current truck (1995 CK 1500) and 20 ft 8ft wide trailer are getting me on avg. 7 MPG.  Which is sick and taking my mileage income away from me.  I get .50 a mile so the better fuel economy I get the more I take home.  The trailer is a snowmobile trailer and not to practical for my job. I am looking to go two routes for new equipment for my business. I need a trailer / vehicle that can accommodate a slider door for height, and carpet/ Linoleum rolls that can be 15ft in lenght.  I have been looking at two options:

1.     A van that can get me up to 27 MPG at a full GVWR and at 55 MPH.  Dodge claims this is absolutely possible!  And at 70 MPH I am still getting 20.7 MPG, but for the most part I am on 55 MPH roads to service the new home owners for repairs. Here is the link for the Dodge Sprinter http://www.dodge.com/sprinter/low_operating_cost.html
This van has only been available in the states since 2002 and is fully built in Germany.  I test drove one and was very impressed.  It is a Mercedes Benz powertrain and had amazing power with such good MPG.  They have a long 158-inch wheelbase models which gives me the length I need for carpet, ect...Also 73 inches of walk-through height that clears what I need to put slider doors ect in.  Price with options just over $35,000.

2. Ford or GM diesel truck and a 16 ft V-nose trailer.  I know I will not have the fuel mileage of the Sprinter but I will have a little more cargo room seeing how I have the truck and the trailer.  The trailer alone would 16ft and taller than the van, and then the bed of the truck comes in handy a lot of the time.  My wife wants me to get the truck so we have that extra vehicle, but I would not be able to afford a brand new truck and then buy a $6000 dollar trailer in addition.  Real foggy part about this option is the fuel mileage?  I would be towing 3500-5000 lbs across mainly flat areas of Michigan.


Consider:  I drive an average of 31,200 miles a year and I get 7 MPG's with my current truck and trailer.  Say @ $2 a gal my annual fuel cost of close to $9,000.  31,200 * .50 = $15,600 for fuel pay from my employer.  With the Sprinter at say 21 MPG which is the LOW....my fuel cast would be come less than $3000 for a savings of AT LEAST $6,000 a year.  That is $500 a month free and clear!  Not to mention the repair cost on my truck and trailer and the missed work for those times.  I have placed $2500 in my rig in the last 6 Months.  Add that to the cost or savings and buying a Sprinter is a no brainier. Big question is what a Duramax Diesel can get me pulling 6000 lbs.  And can I get a truck and trailer for under $35,000?  I am sure I can but it will not be new as the Sprinter would be.  Just wondering what option would be best.


----------



## the_vfox (Apr 9, 2005)

DURAMAX  MILAGE?

Pulling my 9700 GVWR Jayco loaded, I get between 10 to 14 depending on wind, terrain etc at a steady 60MPH.


----------



## turnipbwc (Apr 9, 2005)

DURAMAX  MILAGE?

Eibli1cj,
First, welcome to the forum. After reading the website on the Dodge Spriter, my vote is for the sprinter. Sounds good to me. I have a 1995 Dodge Roadtrek 19' and have no problems with it. I get 15 MPG on the highway. I like the gas miliage, the head room, the HP, and especially like the warranty. Good Luck on ahatever you buy.
turnip42


----------



## Kenneth H (Apr 11, 2005)

DURAMAX  MILAGE?

Hell Toolman
I am a RV Dealer and have 2 Duramax/Allison powered trucks.  A 2003 Chev. and 2004 GMC.  Both are 2500HD's extended cabs, long bed.  Both trucks will and have gotten 20MPG on the interstate, empty.  Of course road conditons, temp and a lot of other things effect the result.  I can always count on at least 18 interstate.  The Chev. went to IN. last month and actually checked 21.2 before we hooked up to the traier we were bringing back.  We pull all types of trailers and get 10-14, depending on weight.  My personnal trailer weights in just under 10,000lbs. and both trucks have pulled it on trips.  Both trucks get 12-13 pulling it.  I am very satisfied with both trucks with mpg, power and comfort of ride.  With these trucks rated to tow 15,700lb. trailer weight, they will do the job.


----------



## Eibli1cj (Apr 18, 2005)

DURAMAX  MILAGE?

Have you heard of GreenZap?  They are an online payment site (similar to PayPal), except much more rewarding.  

Their website doesn't officially launch until this summer, but you can pre-register now and earn some great rewards.  Plus, if you open an account now, you'll get $25 from me!

Just click the link below:

www.greenzap.com/eibli1cj
www.greenzap.com/eibli1cj


Talk to you later


----------



## Eibli1cj (Jun 19, 2005)

DURAMAX  MILAGE?

I have decided withthe recent GM Discount avalaible to all... am actually about to buy a 2005 GMC Duramax diesel with all the bells and whistles for $37,300. Sticker is $47,800. I would never buy new from GM but with the GM discount to everyone until July 5, plus an additional $3000 rebate. I is just to great of a deal for me to pass up. I was leaning hard toward a Dodge Sprinter for $34,000 for months but WOW what a truck. Now if I could just find out what kind of milage I will get towing 5000 - 7000 lbs? That seems to be a secret? My friend has a 2004 Avalanch and he has a continious readout on the INST Fuel milage. Not on the display on the Diesel? So on the Gas engines it is there but not on the diesels. Not even the dealership can tell me why. Bottom line is I need a new rig and this looked to be a sweet opportunity.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 19, 2005)

DURAMAX  MILAGE?

Hello Eibli1cj, 
I own a 2004 GMC 2500 with Duramax/Allison.  It has the available steering wheel buttons that controls the radio, monitors the oil filter life and it does show gas mileage averages and instant mileage.  It also does several other things that you can read up on in the manual.  My truck will get 12-14 mpg. towing 5-7K.  This is a sweet time to buy a great truck.  Good luck.


----------



## duramax (Jul 28, 2005)

DURAMAX  MILAGE?

i have a 05 duramax and on highway not towing im getting 17.5 up to 21.0 and it only has 1,500 miles on it not even broken in! but i have a 25' fifth wheel 6,500 pounds i was wondering what i would get before i take it out. im thinking about14.0 im not sure 


  2005 duramax/allison


----------



## Eibli1cj (Sep 16, 2005)

DURAMAX  MILAGE?

Grandview Trailer Sales
    I was informed from the dealer that the 2005's do not have the Instant fuel milage read out.  Only the Average economy.  Blows because I wanted that.  And yes apparently the 2004
s had that feature.  Why they eliminated it is beyond reason.


----------



## Eibli1cj (Sep 16, 2005)

DURAMAX  MILAGE?

duramax
  I woudl bet if you got 13 then you should be pretty happy.  I pull a 20ft Carmate cargo trailer and it weighs from 5000 - 7000 pounds.  If I am driving 70 - 75 mph then 12 - 12.5 is good.  If I slow it down to around 60 - 65 mph then 13 - 13.5.  I can get 14 and have gotten 15.1 once with my trailer but it was pretty light at the time and I have to drive 55 mph in order to do that.  Let em know what you receive.


----------



## Eibli1cj (Sep 16, 2005)

DURAMAX  MILAGE?

duramax
  I would bet if you got 13 then you should be pretty happy.  I pull a 20ft Carmate cargo trailer and it weighs from 5000 - 7000 pounds.  If I am driving 70 - 75 mph then 12 - 12.5 is good.  If I slow it down to around 60 - 65 mph then 13 - 13.5.  I can get 14 and have gotten 15.1 once with my trailer but it was pretty light at the time and I have to drive 55 mph in order to do that.  Let em know what you receive.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 18, 2005)

DURAMAX  MILAGE?

Eibli1cj,
Just found you response.
I swear, I believe your dealer is wrong.  I don't own an '05, but we install hitches all the time and I have seen instant mpg. in 2005 trucks.  What I can't remember is what engine the trucks had.  I will go by my local dealer and ask them about this.  Although instant is really not very accurate, I agree with you that it is beyond any reason that GM would remove that readout.  I say that because I have seen mine at 4mpg at takeoff and 99 in a coast.


----------

